# List of medical conditions with employment limitation?



## umdforces (18 Apr 2013)

Is there an explicit list of all the conditions that would disqualify an applicant for service?  Have looked at the CFHS Medical standards, and it just describes generic concerns associated with each type of condition  (http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-G-eng.asp)...

Would the list be possibly similar to US military's? (http://navy.army.com/info/join/medical)

I'm concerned about a family history of malignant hyperthermia/hyperpyrexia ... (adverse reaction to  general anesthesia)


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Apr 2013)

umdforces said:
			
		

> Is there an explicit list of all the conditions that would disqualify an applicant for service?  Have looked at the CFHS Medical standards, and it just describes generic concerns associated with each type of condition  (http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-G-eng.asp)...



No, each applicant is assessed individually, although there are some obvious situations that I won't go into to prevent the "my brother's cousin's sister knows a guy... type of discussion.



			
				umdforces said:
			
		

> Would the list be possibly similar to US military's? (http://navy.army.com/info/join/medical)



A good guide, but not the be all and end all for us.



			
				umdforces said:
			
		

> I'm concerned about a family history of malignant hyperthermia/hyperpyrexia ... (adverse reaction to  general anesthesia)



See my first point.


----------



## umdforces (18 Apr 2013)

Well.. here's hoping I get assessed favourably... was just getting a little discouraged googling this issue and reading others' anecdotes

I mean, I can see the logic...


> ...sustaining a battle injury necessitating exposure to some anesthetic agent with the probably of triggering your malignant hyperthermia. No one could guarantee that the antidote, dantrolene sodium, would be readily available.


would individual assessment, in this case, be consideration for the trade choices that are non-combat arms?...

In any case, thank you for popping some clarity on this issue.


----------



## Loachman (18 Apr 2013)

Anybody, in any occupation, could be wounded or injured and require anaesthetic.

Not being Combat Arms does not exempt anyone from operating in a hazardous environment.


----------



## CombatDoc (18 Apr 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Anybody, in any occupation, could be wounded or injured and require anaesthetic.
> 
> Not being Combat Arms does not exempt anyone from operating in a hazardous environment.


Except, perhaps, for the musicians in the band (I didn't see any acting in their secondary role as stretcher bearers when I was deployed).    Mind you, the US 10th Mountain deployed their band to KAF...


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Apr 2013)

umdforces said:
			
		

> Well.. here's hoping I get assessed favourably... was just getting a little discouraged googling this issue and reading others' anecdotes



As many have said here, the plural of anecdote is not data.

There may be non combat arms trades in the CF, but everyone can be exposed to combat situations.


----------

